# It's a Three Day Celebration For...



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2016)

@Tidgy's Dad

Let's all send up a rousing cheer!





Hip, hip, Hooray!​


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday @Tidgy's Dad

I hope you're having a great day, Adam, and that your planned 3 days of festivities go well


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Gillian M (Sep 22, 2016)

Dear @Tidgy's Dad , 







Have a *GREAT *day!​
Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Kristoff (Sep 22, 2016)

A very happy birthday, Adam! Hope you have a fantastic celebration with your loved ones!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 22, 2016)

Happy birthday Adam.
Hope it's a CHEESE cake.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 22, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy birthday Adam.
> Hope it's a CHEESE cake.


It must be Ed.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 22, 2016)

Happy birthday Adam! Enjoy your special day!


----------



## wellington (Sep 22, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Woohoo, do the three day birthday dance


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 22, 2016)

wellington said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Woohoo, do the three day birthday dance


Don't break a hip.


----------



## wellington (Sep 22, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't break a hip.


Hey, I'm not that old Yet


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm in the corner making these party "hats" for everyone


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday Adam!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Lyn W (Sep 23, 2016)

..................COLLECTOR!!!

Hope you are enjoying Day 2 of your celebrations Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> Let's all send up a rousing cheer!
> 
> ...


Hooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy, indeed! 
Thanks very much, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Happy Birthday @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> I hope you're having a great day, Adam, and that your planned 3 days of festivities go well


I thank you! 
What I can remember of the days was excellent!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 187543


Thank you very much Gramps.
I'm going to have to buy a sombrero.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Dear @Tidgy's Dad ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Gillian and Oli.
I've eaten soooooo much cake, but I'll be sure to make room for that one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2016)

Kristoff said:


> A very happy birthday, Adam! Hope you have a fantastic celebration with your loved ones!


Thank you so much! 
I should have been here.
My loved ones are wifey, Tidgy and you lot on the Forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy birthday Adam.
> Hope it's a CHEESE cake.


Thanks, Ed!
Lots of cheese.
Lots of cake.
But no cheesecake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2016)

kathyth said:


> View attachment 187583
> 
> Happy birthday Adam! Enjoy your special day!


Thank you again! 
A lovely three days, ta!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 25, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Gillian and Oli.
> I've eaten soooooo much cake, but I'll be sure to make room for that one.


Hope you like it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2016)

wellington said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Woohoo, do the three day birthday dance


Thank you Barbara.!
I did and fell over several times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm in the corner making these party "hats" for everyone
> View attachment 187614


The Ood! 
Brilliant! 
Thank you, Chrissy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2016)

Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday Adam!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!



Thank you again, Kathy, a smashing time was had by all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 187648
> ..................COLLECTOR!!!
> 
> Hope you are enjoying Day 2 of your celebrations Adam


Thank you, Lyn.
I love those old fossil drawings.
Wish i could draw.
I get wifey to do mine for me.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 26, 2016)

I love my party hat !! It's so pretty!! That was the best party I've ever been too!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 11, 2016)

kathyth said:


> I love my party hat !! It's so pretty!! That was the best party I've ever been too!!!


Pity I missed it, really.


----------

